# Best breastfeeding pillow for a plus size mom?



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I seem to remember reading a while back that there was a breast feeding pillow that many plus sized women found more comfortable than a Boppy. Does anyone know what the name of the pillow is? I'd love to hear stories, positve or negative, from plus sized mamas about any brand of breast feeding pillow. I've never had one, and I'd like to put one on my registry...


----------



## laurashum (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, it is called my breast friend. It is so great. I am larger than most moms I know. I am about a size 20-22. The problem I have with the boppy is that I can't get it up close enough to me and it doesn't stay where I put it. My breast friend is adjustable and it has a pad that goes around your waist and fastens. So when you get the pillow and the baby in the right place they don't go anywhere. It makes almost a tray across your lap for the baby to lay on. I have used mine to nurse my 3 girls and I recommend them to everyone.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I love, love, loved the My Brest Friend, both as a plus sized and non-plus sized mom. The biggest thing is - it was great for me as a very large breasted mom. In the newborn days, I need both hands to manipulate the baby's head and my breast and that doesn't leave any arms to hold the baby







. Honestly, the MBF saved my nursing relationship with my oldest. I was in so much pain until I got the MBF and proper positioning became a breeze.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you both for your responses! I thought that might be it, but wasn't sure. Appreciate the feedback!


----------

